# The start of my IVF journey



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

After reading so many useful posts from others I have decided to share my experience with others in the hope it will help them too.
After 3 years of trying to conceive we have decided to go ahead and start the unthinkable....IVF. We had our first consultation yesterday at Liverpool Womens and on the whole it was a very positive experience. I had a list as long as my arm of questions to ask but only really asked 4 or 5 as most were answered for us. 
One tip I would most definitely offer is this - get as many tests done as possible before you have your first consultation if going private. My hubby had sperm tests done through the hospital on NHS and I had asked my GP to refer me for blood tests for day 2 and 21 of my cycle which he did very willingly. This alone saved us around £300! The nurse was all set to do them again until I dug into my file and pulled out recent results! She then advised us that because we have already got these test results in our file we can skip the follow up consultation as we don't need to discuss theses results...hooray! Another saving! So basically I ring up on day one of my next cycle and off we go! Yes its that easy!!!!! 
So.....we have one more 'natural' attempt at achieving our BFP before we start our journey and of course I am clinging onto this and thinking my body will come good. Ha!! Just as if! 
Will keep coming back to update on progress and share my IVF experience at Liverpool Womens for anyone who is interested xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I wish you luck.  I had a terrible time at that hospital and wasted lots of money due to bad advice and them not doing appropriate tests.  Not everyone's experience is like mine tho.  PM me if you you want more information.
Best wishes
TC x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well we have officially started IVF today! IVF paid for, drugs received, appointment today with the nurse who showed me (well my hubby) how to do the injections. I was quite anxious about this appointment but I have to be honest - it was fine. She did it into my tummy, just below the belly button and yes I did feel it but it really wasn't bad at all. Not sure I will say that after the 42nd one (42 days of doing this seems a long time?) and I will also be injecting Buserelin alongside Merional after my base line scan in 3 weeks. Feeling fine right now but waiting for the dreaded side effects to kick in - I reckon by Saturday I will be a raging lunatic snapping at everyone around me and breaking into a sweat at the slightest thing hahaha!!

Hewitt Centre so far have been absolutely brilliant. Nurses are all professional and really knowledgeable and do have a calm manner about them that puts you at ease straight away. 

We were told by the Consultant that we may have ICSI but they will decide that on the day after they have established how the eggs are developing. Fingers crossed we wont need it as that is another £1000!!! 

Will update diary in a few days when side effects do/don't kick in. Have read a few posts where ladies aren't experiencing any real side effects so desperately hoping I am in that category!

xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy Lou, 
We too have been trying for 3 years and are about to start on ivf. Think everyone is given different drugs for different lengths of time. I am on 2 months of the contraceptive pill ( crazy ) to supress everything and then have a scan and blood test on the 11th April and start injecting on 14th, I am only injecting for about 2 weeks... thats what they are saying at the moment. How are you feeling about it all ? x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla

2 months of the contraceptive pill? Haven't heard of that before. How frustrating for you but then I guess on the upside you aren't having to inject as much as others. I have my baseline scan on 16th April so will be good to hear where you are up to and we can compare!
I am feeling excited to be honest, the last 3 years have been so frustrating that at least now I feel as though I am taking some control of the situation. Day 2 of Buserelin and no side effects yet. Hubby did injection this morning, we put an ice pack on my tummy for a minute or two before he injected me. I pinched my tummy (a good handful of fat!) while he was doing it and due to nerves I pinched my tummy so much I didn't feel the needle go in! Hubby did the injection so carefully and slowly that I did bite his head off for taking so long!!! So tomorrow he's going to try and speed it up a bit  
I have the tiniest red dots on my tummy from where the two injections have been done but no bruising or soreness etc. Just hoping so much that the side effects aren't too severe. Dreading getting my period in a few days as the nurse did say that it could be heavier than normal and may last longer  I have heavy periods as it is and they last 5- 7 days so not going to be good  
Will keep updating with side effects etc over next few days xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, I know it does seem strange but they said unit was for the best and to be able to control my treatment.
Yes I have scan on 11th and start injections on 14th if all goes well the ec should be end of April.
Sounds like you are doing ok with the injections! Kind of dreading them but guess us girls have been through worse! 
Yes these have been a long years especially of telling people we do not want children yet! 
Keep in touch x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

The end of April will be here before we know it  Just hoping so much we all get the right outcome then it will all be worthwhile.

People are so insensitive aren't they? I had one friend tell me I should get a move on at my age - he just about lived to tell the tale!

Will you do the injections yourself? I am not sure how I will cope when/if Hubby is away and cant do it. But then when you have no choice you just do it don't you I guess!

x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, I get asked so many times a day as I am a hairdresser ( we are meant to be the nosy ones) my clients and work colleagues are really on my case! I get snappy now! It's so insensitive and if all goes well with the treatment I will be telling them how hurtful it is even if it's to save hurting someone else's feelings!
Sorry about my spelling mistakes! Typing in bed!
Yes he will do them!
Have one more evening out this Saturday and then I am ready.
Have you given up alcohol? Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Perla - Ah that must be so hard for you  Getting it day in day out must drive you mad! My Mum passed away in October so when I get asked I say that we put it on hold due to my Mums illness and aren't yet in the right place to be thinking about babies. It soons shuts them up!
Today is a real day of mixed emotions. Its my daughters 4th birthday which is just fantastic but this time last year I was pregnant which I keep thinking back to. My little girls friends mum has just had a second baby this morning so at my daughters party tomorrow I have no doubt everyone will be talking about that. I do know how lucky I am to have my gorgeous girl (she is our world, I gave up my job to become a childminder so I don't miss one second of her growing up) but I am so desperate to have that feeling again and to give my daughter a sibling. God that sounds so insensitive doesn't it when I am lucky enough to be blessed with one. I don't mean it to  I think maybe the fact my period is due tomorrow is also making me more emotional and of course mothers day sunday......a reminder my own mum isn't here anymore. Oh and my friend is 15 weeks pregnant after a fling at Christmas!! 
Sorry for the vent!!!!!!! But on the plus side - the injections yesterday and today haven't hurt one bit. No bruising. The build up to the injections are worse than the flippin thing going in!!!
Perla - I am giving up alcohol yes but not sure if we are supposed to? Nurse didn't mention it. Enjoy your night out on Saturday. Make the most of it because fingers crossed you will be far too busy with a little one to be having nights out this time next year!  xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Amy,
So sorry to hear that you lost your Mum. Must be hard to go through that and this! 
You don't sound bad at all! It's funny I have always just wanted one child although that might change if I do have one.
Glad your injections are ok. 
Out with a lot of people I do not know tomorrow! The person who's birthday it is knows so will just have to fend off the baby questions somehow xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Perla  
Ah hopefully you will have a great night out tomorrow. Its nice to have some normality outside of thinking about babies and getting pregnant 24/7! Quite jealous! A good girls night out sounds very appealing.
Take care and enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Quick update - day 7 of Buserelin and all good  My period has arrived bang on time and so far doesn't seem to be anymore painful than normal. Apart from feeling very emotional on day 4 and 5 the DR is going better than I expected. Injections are fine too and only one tiny bruise on my tummy. No headaches but I am trying to drink more than normal as I believe from other diaries that this helps keep the headaches at bay!
Lets hope it continues to go like this  
Good luck to anyone else about to start on Buserelin xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy Lou, that all sounds good then. I still have 2 weeks until I start x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well hopefully you will find it ok too Perla  I was soooo worried about starting on the injections and really didn't need to be. I bet you are on the countdown now! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy. I sure am this time in 2 weeks I will have started. Glad you have found it ok, I am just dreading ec the most. x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Me too Perla  And dreading the phone call afterwards! And then dreading the 2 ww!!!!
I don't mind going through all this (plus the cost) if it works but if it doesn't........cant even let myself go there at the moment x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy I feel the same! I am trying to be really positive but also dread how I will feel if it does not work. Also telling the people that know x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

We have told people we are still considering ivf. Only two close friends know I have started the injections. It will be written all over my face though if it doesn't work as I struggle to do the brave face thing  
We are going to be having scans and ec around the same time then if you are starting your injections in two weeks? My scan date is 16th April x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy,
That's good to keep it just to a few it takes the pressure off! The treatment is so much to go through and also annoying having to wait between attempts. Do not know what I and we will do If this does not work. My scan is on the 11th and start drugs on the 14th so only a few days ahead of you.
What drugs do you have? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Quick update - day 16 of taking Buserelin injections and still all ok. No headaches, hot flushes or crazy moments! Only downside is I am now on day 10 of my period  Its quite light but will be pleased when it's over! The nurse did warn me that I would have a longer period than normal. Hoping it will end soon, due in for my base line scan in 6 days.
Starting to get a little bit nervous as from next week it will hopefully be all systems go! Egg collection etc to look forward to. Can handle it all apart from the dreaded phone call to tell us how many eggs we have. Eeeeeek!!!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, Thats good then that you have not had any side effects. I have my baseline scan on Friday and the start Gonal f injections on Sunday. 
My ec should be about the end of April. I am also dreading the calls about the eggs, we are getting closer though, please let it work x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla - just wondering how you got on today. Was your baseline scan ok, are you all set to go with the injections??


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,
Thank you for your message.
How are you? My baseline scan was ok but actually came on this morning so not very pleasant. All was ok they counted how many cysts or follicles on each ovary there were 15 on one and 20 on another. I have polysistic ovaries so they are only doing a low dose of drugs! Start injections on Sunday. 
Hope you're ok x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah was thinking about you a lot today. Wow that sounds really good - I didn't even realise they could do that on a baseline scan! Isn't that figure like super duper high? You must be so relieved that part is over. Exciting for you now  Was it painful? I did have an internal scan done after my last miscarriage but don't remember it being too horrendous. Not pleasant for you though with it being today for your P 

I am ok thanks, terrible headache today. Not sure if down to the Buserelin but guessing it probably is. Finally finished my period....12 days later. Grrrr!!! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ahhh that's sweet thank you! It's amazing te people that remember what I was doing today and the people that don't  
Glad you have finished your period! I have weird periods I am between 30 and 34 days but only bleed for about 2, I never used to and have mentioned it a few times but they say that it is ok! 
Yes I think that is high and that it is a worry so I will be on a low dose of gonal f.
I have had quite a few horrible internal things from having a colposcopy that resulted in horrendous bleeding and staying overnight in hospital since then I feel like I have spent half my time with my legs in them stirrups!! Ha! 
Sorry to hear you have miscarried it's must be so upsetting.
X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds like you have been let down by someone not remembering - I have come to the conclusion that everyone is self absorbed!!

How come it is a worry that you have so many follicles? Sorry I am not very good at all this, I stop myself from googling or reading too much about it so don't understand some of it! I thought a lot of follicles was good? Its Gonal F you are on is it, I will be on merional. Hope you are ok on it x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha I am sure you are right! Just thought they would have a read first. To be honest I am really not sure! Think it's because you can get something called ohss more easily. 
When do you do your first injection? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh I see now about the OHSS. I am sure you will be fine - got everything crossed 

I have my baseline scan Wednesday next week then the nurse said I will start injecting that day whilst at the clinic providing all looks ok on the scan. Its getting closer!!! Starting to get excited now. 

Redecorating the living room just so I have something else to focus on otherwise I am going to drive myself mad!!! Also find out on Wednesday if my little girl has got a place at the school we really want her to go to, arghhhh too much to worry about!!  : 

Good luck tomorrow for your first injection Perla x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy,
Where is it you live? Good luck for your daughters school!
Start injections tomorrow. Let me know how you get on.
Do you friends and family know? Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Perla - hope injection today has gone ok! 

We live in Warrington so I am under Liverpool Hewit Centre. 

Well day 20 of Buserelin injections today and I have had the headache from hell most of the day. Was pretty much the same yesterday too. Felt really out of sorts too, a bit down and teary. I really hope on Wednesday I start stimming as I have read that you start to feel a bit better. 

Trying to stay positive though and not moan too much!!!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, have just done my first gonal f injection! We had to do it twice as did not realise you had to leave the needle in 10 seconds. 
Sorry to hear you've not felt great! 
Sorry but what is the burselin for? I get confused with everyone being on different plans x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done!! That's the first one out of the way!

Buserelin is to shut down my system, the nurse said it is like your body going into early menopause  I have been lucky to escape side effects up to now but the headaches are here with a vengence  Fingers crossed when I have my scan on Wednesday the lining is as it is supposed to be.

I don't understand it all either   I read other peoples posts and haven't a clue what half of it means!!!!!!!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, Glad I am not the only one then. I was on the pill for 2 months first so guess thats a similar thing.
Hope I escape the headaches I have been getting bad ones from my sinuses recently x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Quick update - had my baseline scan today.

It went fine, fairly painless but they did see a 2cm cyst. Didn't come as a surprise really as had a few internal scans last year after miscarriages and there were cysts found then too. Thankfully it hasn't stopped me starting on Merional tonight (eeeek!) but I did have to have a blood test to check for Endometriosis. Not great but it is something I have always wondered if I suffer from so will be good to find out I guess. First time it has ever been mentioned to me. 

My next scan is a week on Friday. They will check my lining and follicles. Getting really excited/nervous now! The nurses at LWH were lovely as ever, they are so good at explaining the procedures clearly without mashing your brain with too much info. 

They didn't offer any dietary information just said to drink plenty of water and keep up the folic acid. 

Will update with any side effects of Merional over the next few days x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, glad it went well. I also have worried I have endometriosis too and have never been tested. 
Don't worry about the cyst that will probably go.
I have a scan tomorrow... Today is day 5 of gonal f x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla - sorry only just seen this. How did scan go yesterday, is everything looking ok? Getting sooo close now isn't it! Excited but nervous too  The nurses said the test isn't 100% conclusive but will possibly give an indication. 

Are you having any side effects from Gonal F? x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, so how are you getting on with the injections? 
Scan was fine. I have another one tomorrow morning. 
I have felt a lot more tired and bit bloated but apart from that no it just stings when it goes in.
X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla 

Injections are ok but my tummy is so bruised now. Running out of places to inject as I am having two a day! Feeling very tired at the moment too so sleeping a lot more than normal. Emotionally I am fine though. Just want to get to EC now, starting to feel impatient. If this works it will be amazing but if it doesn't I don't know how I am going to cope  

Is your scan tomorrow to check your lining or checking the size of the follicles ready for egg collection? Eeek not long now! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, oh no 2 a day... Why is that? I keep forgetting what side I have done.  
Scan is every other day, is that what you have been doing? It is to check lining and follicles. I am wondering when my ec will be now. 
I feel he same too! So worried about the crash I will have if it does not work this time! Especially as chances on nhs are limited x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla

I have Buserelin in the morning and then Merional at night. I have had one scan to check my lining was thin then another this Friday to check my follicles. Hopefully I will be having EC a week today all being well!! Everyone seems to be treated so differently. I guess everyones situation is different though. 

Just noticed your age on your profile - you will be fine and have lots of time on your side  I know what you mean about the NHS though. We are obviously paying for this ourselves as we already have a daughter. Do you only get one go on the nhs? Lets hope we both have eggs to freeze too  That will soften the blow a bit if it doesn't work!!

Feeling really bloated today and look 6 months pregnant! Drinking lots of water.....desperately hoping I am not over stimulated. 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,
That's funny me too! Have drank 2 1/2 litres today! 
On the nhs you actually get 3 cycles which is amazing really.
I feel ok thanks. Had day 8 gonal f scan today and lots of big follicles was a bit worried they looked too big they were between 10mm. And 13mm the biggest. I have 19 one side which I was worried about... Think it's because of pco. Have been told to drop gonal f dose, I feel better than I did last week, have had awful headaches, so tired too.
Just feel bloated and bit twingy now.
How about you? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well today I am looking and feeling like a football! My tummy is really bloated and really sore. Haven't been able to fasten my jeans all day and the minute I finished work I was in my tracksuit bottoms! May put my maternity jeans on tomorrow as they have an elasticated waist!!!! They haven't seen the light of day for 4 years so may be a good omen.....haha!

Rang hospital today to get blood results and everything normal so not looking like I have endometriosis  Really pleased. Would have maybe explained the 'unexplained' infertility but hey ho. It remains a mystery! How annoying.

Perla - 3 cycles on the nhs! That's really good, and rightly so too. Fingers crossed you only need one shot  Cant wait for this tiredness to subside. Spending my life sleeping! x

x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, 
Ah I look gross too my tummy is a mixture of fat and bloated!!
That is good news about endo... I have always wondered If I have that.
Yes its very good to get 3 rounds, I think they may be changing it to 2 in the future.
I too live in tracksuits and pjs as soon as I am hope. I have to be quite dressed up for work which I really cant be bothered with atm.
Hope you have a lovely sleep xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Didnt man to do one with eyes rolling


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha tracksuits and pj's are the best!!! Ah I feel for you having to be dressed up for work - all I want to do is slob out! Have even stopped taking my make up off before bed.....how lazy is that! Must try harder hehehe!

Sleep well, not long to go now x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting anxious now for my scan tomorrow - will I be ready for EC on Monday!!! Really hoping so, this week has been hard going with tummy ache and swollen belly. Don't want to be stimming for much longer. Going alone as hubby busy in work, really hoping I can take in what they tell me!

Got everything crossed - it is all getting very real and slightly nerve wracking!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, We are pretty much on the same track. I am going tomorrow too for a scan, I am now on gonal f and cetrocide. I hope my ec is early next week. Are you worried about it? I am worried about the outcome at the end. My husband cannot come tomorrow either. Are you feeling ok? I actually feel quite good now x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh good luck to you for tomorrow Perla! I am not too worried about it really, I guess it just has to be done. Like you I am more worried about the phone call to tell me how successful the EC is. 

I am feeling a bit rubbish with tummy pains but I am hoping that means the drugs are doing what they are supposed to do  Had really sharp period like pains today and tummy really swollen again. 

Glad to hear you are feeling good, these next few days are going to be interesting aren't they!!!!! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, Yes ec has to be done and the phonecalls worry me would rather my husband spoke to them. I worry about getting a BFN too. Fingers crossed we get BFP.
I have had a few sharp pains and am bloated too. xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yipppeee!!! So so pleased that the scan went well today. Now booked in for EC on Monday morning  8 follicles on each ovary and my lining is nice and thick so it's all systems go! 

I had absolutely no idea what kind of number of follicles was a good number so when the nurse said I had 8 on each side I replied with 'oh that's not a lot is it?' to which both nurses looked at me in horror! They said they like to see between 8 - 10 in total so having 8 on each side is fantastic.  

So I take Merional for the last time tonight (thank goodness) then one more Buserelin in the morning then Gonasi tomorrow night. No injections on Sunday at all - feels like Christmas!  

Not looking forward to EC but it has to be done I guess! Slippers and dressing gown to be packed and taken. Oh and cant drive for 24 hours as insurance becomes invalid. Apart from that not much else to report. Oh one last thing, hubby needs to do his biz tonight then nothing until Monday morning  

Will update after EC x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Amy!! We are both having ec on Monday!! 
Had scan and bloods today and they were not sure whether Monday or a few more days. I am so uncomfortable.... I have 21 follicles one side and 26 the other!! Think its actually too many... I have pco so they do go bit crazy. Sorry but where is it youre having your treatment? x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla

21 on one side and 26 on the other - wow!!! That sounds a lot! Fingers crossed there are some good eggs in there 

I am having my treatment in Liverpool. Will be thinking of you on Monday. We have to be there at 7.30am! What time are you booked in for? Getting really anxious now x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, nice to hear from you! I too am so nervous!! I just don't want it to be too painful! We need to be there at 10am.
Yes I know... Loads of follicles bit worrying yes I just hope there's sow good ones in there.
There is so much to worry about! X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know  I feel really flat today for some reason. Bit anxious about Monday but more anxious about it all being over in a couple of weeks and it not have worked. I have been really positive up until now. I am surrounded by pregnant people at the moment and its really hard to be jolly around them and show an interest! 

Just hoping so much that they get lots of good eggs. This IVF lark takes over your life doesn't it!! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi it sure does! Think if you knew it would work it would be so much easier to get on with it all. Emotions are so up and down! 
I don't think I will moan about anything ever again if the result is BFP. Need to be positive! 
Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have you ever been given any possible reason for not getting pregnant? I haven't and I think that makes it worse in a way  I keep thinking 'how can it not work?' but then I read sooo many posts on here where it hasn't worked that IVF obviously isn't a guarantee!!! Even if it does work I then will worry about miscarriage as I have had two before........arghhhh driving me insane! Haha! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,
They have actually said unexplained but I do have pco but not the syndrome so I have cysts but not excess hair, acne etc. But think it's where I don't ovulate.
I did have clomid for 7 months but that didn't give me BFP either so god knows! It's funny though I have always had a feeling deep down that I would end up in this position! 
How about you? Do you know why? Have you had that blood test that shows whether it is your body that attacks the pregnancy? Not sure what it is called but a friend had it. Sorry to hear about your miscarriages! That must be awful. Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very frustrating isn't it  I have had some tests done through the miscarriage clinic in Liverpool (not sure exactly what they tested for) but everything came back fine. A mystery! 

Pco can have an impact on fertility cant it? Don't know too much about it. 

Just about to wash my dressing gown so its all nice and clean for Monday.... 

Have you been told not to wear perfume, strong smelling deodorant etc? x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, 
Glad to hear they could not find anything. 
Yes pco can but they still said unexplained for us! Very strange! Luckily apart from that no other issues with either of us. 
I have actually got a new dressing gown! Got some ecover to wash it in... It's frangrance free etc. Yes no jewellery, perfume etc. Going to have a shower and wash my hair that morning but all  frangrance free! Dreading taking my nail polish off! Sounds crazy but not left the house in about 15 years without it!  
What time are you doing your trigger? Last injection for us... Hopefully for good


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG didn't think about washing my dressing gown in fragrance free products....eeek! Did the hospital advise you of washing hair etc with fragrance free products?

Haha! I'm the same. Love my nail polish but it's coming off tonight  

I have just done my trigger - thank god hubby just reminded me! Did it half an hour late.....durrr! And a tiny bit dribbled down my tummy too  Hope its ok! What time is yours? No injections tomorrow - hurrah!!!!


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just been reading all your posts. I find out on tues if it is gona be ivf for me so been good to read them n try n work out what to expect cos I don't know too much about it. Good luck to u both on mon x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Missy12

Glad the posts are helping you. Its hard going into IVF for the first time. I had no idea what to expect and found other peoples posts really helpful.

Good luck for Tuesday x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Missy, would agree with Amy! This has helped me loads x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting ridiculously anxious for ec tomorrow  Cant think about anything else. Really sharp pains in my uterus today but hubby said that's to be expected. Also feel really tired but couldn't sleep last night for thinking about all of this.

This time tomorrow it will be over and I will be recovering. I am just so so anxious about the phone call to tell me how many eggs they have and how they are looking, feel sick thinking about it  

x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Me too! Feel so scared! I have had a couple of pains that have taken my breath away! 
Don't feel great today either! Feel like I have a cold. 
Yes at least this time tomorrow it will be over x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck Perla for tomorrow  Lets hope we both get on ok. So nervous now  

Look forward to hearing how you get on   I keep going over my check list: Dressing gown, slippers, juice for afterwards, paracetamol, shaved legs, nail polish removed!  

Arghhhh!! Off to bed in a mo to get a good nights sleep - ha as if!

x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah thank you! I have washed everything and am half ready. Going to shower in the morning all fragrance free etc. 
Yes as if we will sleep! 
I hope it's not as bad as we think. Do you feel really bloated and uncomfortable?


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lying in bed in quite a bit of pain after ec this morning. Arrived at the hospital at 7.30am and eventually had sedation at 9.45am! Ceiling went all wobbly then gone!  

Was told very soon after I came round that they got 10 eggs.... Really pleased with this number  They drained the 2cm cyst as it was full of blood so have had to have antibiotics in my bum! Threw up twice and felt really dizzy but that wore off after around 10 mins. 

In bed at home now eating a sandwich, absolutely starving! In quite alot of pain but due more paracetamolsoon so that should help.  Off for a snooze now x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi amy! Great news 10 eggs! 
The sedation barely did anything to me! Felt it all and bloody hell it hurt! I passed out when cannula went in and then was sick a few times after it came outt! We got 6 eggs. 
I too am now home in bed eating a sandwich! 
Does your hand hurt from the cannula? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Omg Perla - you poor thing  I can't believe you were awake. Why didn't  they give you more anastetic? Sorry can't spell! That is horrendous for you. 

My hand is a little bit sore but my tummy is absolute agony  Can't sleep due to the pain. Still in bed just moaning! 

6 is great! Well done! We will get a call in the morning to tell us how they are doing.  When are you going to hear?  X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, I know it was bad! Did you have a general? I just had sedation but didn't feel like it did anything. 
They are calling us tomorrow too! Doesn't this just all get harder xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I had a general. I'm still in shock about your experience - god it will give you nightmares!

Trying to stay calm now. Tomorrow will be what it will be I guess. Can't change it now! Keep reading posts where ladies got 12 eggs but only 1 suitable to put back in and none good enough to be frozen. 

An early night in order for me. Just about to have my tea...can't wait! Starving! All I have wanted to do since I got home is eat haha! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi any I have been the same! So hungry but then feel sick! They only do sedation at my clinic but a lot of people say they are out of it! I wasn't!? 
I feel nervous about the next few weeks now! 
I feel so upset sometimes that it has come to this! Some people are so lucky xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thinking of u both. Sounds so traumatic. I am dreading it all of it comes to it. I am really fainty anyway and whenever I go to the hospital I nearly pass out. There tomoro and find out If I need a lap or straight to ivf. Scared off both. Wishing u both lots of luck for ur calls tomor x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks missy! Maybe try to have a general for it if possible x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I thought a general came as standard til I read ur post. I am really quite clueless with it all tho. X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck today missy12  Give us an update later! 

Perla - how are u feeling? I am still so sore. Slept from 8pm until 7am! Thinking about the phone call. What time did they say they would call u? We werent given a time x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, I feel a lot better this morning. Going to have a shower and take it easy.
We have just had our call. Out of 6 eggs 5 have fertilised so that was good news. Let me know how you get in x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Excellent news perla. I am just about to go to the hospital and I am ill with worry!! Amy hope ur phone call is good news x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks missy, is that for your ec? Xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

No going to find out if we are gona be referred for ivf. My partner had sperm issues on last test. If still bad it is straight to ivf. If ok then will be a lap for me x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry missy I am not with it! I hope it goes well and you get what you want! X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Perla that is fantastic news! Wow, I am so so pleased for you. We haven't heard yet - I have butterflies all over again. Pleased to hear you are feeling better, I cant believe the pain! I am going to have a shower now too. Hungry again today so sent hubby off to Marks and Spencer to get my favourite butty! Lol!!!  

Missy good luck. One bit of advice I would give is don't waste time! The IVF process takes sooo long, wish we had got on with it sooner! Push and push and push for them to take action one way or the other. I hope mine and Perlas posts aren't scaring you too much  I think maybe me having the cyst drained has added to the pain too.

x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for your messages. We've been referred for ivf. Totally petrified of it all. But even more scared if it doesn't work. In a weird way sort of feel a bit of relief too now we know what's happening and don't have to keep going backwards n forwards for appointments wondering what's going on x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Missy I would consider that good news! Once you start you will feel less stressed.
Thanks Amy yes I am pleased so far. 
What m and a butty? 
I am up showered and in front of the fire! 
Feel ok now really x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

yes at least we are on the road to doing something. i don't really know what to expect sp need to do some research really. were you both off work throughout it all? I don't know if I can deal with the stress of it whilst at work! going to look into accupuncture too. did either of you use this? thanks for answering my questions! xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Missy, I had acupunture whilst trying to conceive before ivf. I was on clomid then. I think a lot of people find it helps them relax. We said we would give our first try of ivf without it. 
As for work I have worked right upto egg collection, I told work and wouldn't have been able to not have told them as every other morning while you are doing your injections you have to go to the clinic for a scan and blood test and so had to start late then. 
I have taken off about 10 days for all of this so that included egg collection and transfer then a couple of days to rest. I am dreading the 2 week wait but think it's important to just go to work to take your mind off of it.
Will you tell work? X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

i really don't want to but it is going to be impossible not to with all the appointments and the hospital where i will be going is 45mins away. thinking i will probably get signed off with some of it though otherwise think i am going to be too stressed and i obv want to give it my best shot!! x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just had 'THE CALL' - 5 eggs fertilised woop woop!! So happy! I am booked in for 11.30am on Saturday for egg transfer. Just hope they last until then. 

Perla - are you in on sat too? They asked me about transferring two or one egg. We always said one but now starting to reconsider. The embryologist is going to have a chat to us on Saturday morning but has advised us to look at 'oneatatime.org' beforehand. Havent looked yet but will google later. Are you decided Perla?

Missy - I too think that is good news! Please try not to worry, I can hand on heart say the whole experience so far has been 100 times better than I expected. The injections are nowhere near as bad as you expect. Worst thing for me so far has been the EC. 

I haven't used acupuncture. Cant bear the thought of it! I haven't really done anything to prepare except take folic acid and pregnacare. Oh and cut out caffeine - both of us did that. Is your partner taking supplements?

x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Missy - I have only taken time off for appts. I am self employed (childminder) so have just told people I have cysts that need treating and removing. What do you do? Are you able to take half days? If you have a reasonable boss I think it is good to tell them you are having IVF as it will take some stress away for you. My hubby told his boss and she was great. Told him to take time off when he needs to x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Amy we sound similar! I too have told some people I just have cysts which is not totally I lie! 
Are you self funding? We are nhs and they will only transfer one so will have to just go with it. 
That's funny we both have 5!!
They have said probably Saturday if they can get them to that stage! 
Do you know any advise for before and after transfer? Need to have a read up.

Missy I would just tell work it makes it so much easier and you have to still have some normality x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes we are self funding as we already have a little girl. Hubby and I are going to discuss it later when we have both had a read of the site.

Haven't researched what to do before and after ET. Will have a look this afternoon. if you come across any useful tips let me know 

x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

i work in a school so its impossible to have any time off other than school hols unless a valid reason (hospital etc) but there are only so many times i can put in for hosp appointments without it being questioned. 
yes me and my partner both taking vitamins. partner changed his diet and had vitamins ever since last sperm test. count gone up but nothing else so makes no difference really. 
amy - excellent news for u!!! 
what happens with et are you put to sleep for that or is it ok?xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Perla - Butty is brie and rocket on a baguette...gorgeous! Probably not supposed to eat brie but hey ho! Not sure it matters until after ET. 

Missy - Ah that is hard for you   Maybe talk it over with your Manager? Like Perla said I would keep your routine as normal as possible otherwise the IVF journey will feel as though it is going on forever! I kept myself really busy and that worked well for me.

ET takes 15 mins they said. Not looking forward to it but happy we have reached that point in our journey. Not put to sleep for that, not sure how painful it will be x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Amy, think the et is meant to be a bit worse than a smear! Anything will be better that ec. 
Sandwich sounds lovely! Been so hungry today!


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

How are you feeling now Perla? I have had an afternoon nap but still so sore. Rang the hospital to see if I can take anything other than paracetamol and they said I could alternate it with co codamol so hubby just gone to shops to get me some. Cant believe the pain  

So glad not having ET until sat as I couldn't bear anything else being done to me down there


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, I feel pretty much ok. I am tired and a bit sore but ok really. I feel ok doen there really, think my transfer should be the end of the week hopefully. How was you m and s sandwich? Have you tried their fig and hazelnut bread? its amazing x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

sorry meant to say down x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes I think I will spk to manager nearer the time of it starting. Amy noticed u have sperm issues with ur hubby is that why u have had to have ivf? 
I hope u start feeling better soon. 
X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sandwich was lovely! Mmmm must try the bread you suggested   Love M & S food, expensive but so so nice! Their Coronation sandwich filler is good too. 

Glad you are feeling ok - ish. The nurse said to me to give it 48 hrs, she said due to me having a cyst too that may have made it more painful. Cant be doing with this lying around lark!!!!!    x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha me neither I feel like a slob! Tomorrow I will venture out! 
Yes me too and waitrose! I have had a lot of cysts in the pass and not sure if some of the follicles on the scans were actually cysts.
Let hope the transfers do well xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Missy

Well his samples started off a bit rubbish then improved massively after he took 1000 Vit C a day. He also took Vit D and E but the main thing he did was reduce his caffeine intake significantly. We had two miscarriages last year and I was convinced it was down to his sperm! I now think the problem lies with me and not him as after I had a HSG done I got pregnant straight away. I am convinced I have a blockage somewhere along the way. 

The good thing with IVF is they wash the sperm and select the absolute best so even if your partners sperm isn't great there is still a good chance of it working. The embryologist told me today that his sample was good, in Aug last year they told us its not surprising he isn't getting me pregnant! x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

We don't have a Waitrose near us but I have heard its fab!!! M & S is two mins down the road so when I'm feeling sorry for myself (like today) I potter on down there!!! Hehe! I think I may succumb to a McDonalds tomorrow if I can get out the house! I have just cancelled work tomorrow.

On countdown til Sat - how hard are these next few days going to be??!!!   xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

well my partners sperm started off as 6 million with poor motility etc etc. today we got the new results and it had gone up to 28 million which was great but no improvement with motility etc and when they washed it etc it brought it down to 1 million. so they have said we need to have ivf with icsi. 
all seems ok with me but i am not convinced everything is fine. i havent had my tubes checked but they have said there is no need now we are having ivf and they have said on scans it hasnt shown up that my tubes were enlarged or anything! 
saturday will be here before you know it!! enjoy the rest and catch up on some tv xx


----------



## Narnia279 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi there, I hope nine of you mind me butting in! I've just been reading the thread and found it really helpful so wanted to say thanks. Also to wish you all good luck.  Me and husband have been referred for ivf (signed all the consent forms etc today!). So hopefully get to start within next few month.  I'm abit scared of it all as so much to take in and not sure I fully understand yet! Need to read all my paperwork tonight. Anyway thanks for sharing and good luck again for Saturday! X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Narnia, Welcome glad it has helped, feel free to ask any questions, this has helped me so much.

Amy, I hav just ordered an indian, I am glad I am not the only one that feels extra hungry. Amy where is it you live?
I dont blame you for taking some time off, this is much more important. x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

perla and amy have helped me loads already too!!!


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Missy -  sounds as though you have had plenty of research done with regards to partners sperm. I really do think you are right to just get on with ICSI now. I found it hard to accept we needed IVF but once I got used to the idea and we began the whole process we both feel fine about it. In a way we feel we have control over our infertility rather than it having control over us  Its good you don't need your tubes checking as that procedure is a little bit painful.

Hi Narnia - so lovely to hear this is helping you  Good luck with it all and if we can offer any advice let us know. Its a scary journey but this forum helped me loads  The day we signed the paperwork we went out for a meal to celebrate!  

Perla - Indian sounds yummy! Love Indian food. I am in Cheshire, do I remember you saying you were Essex way? xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy it was lovely, do feel bad for having it. I have a bit of tummy and back pain tonight, like period pain. Yep thats it... Essex girl x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Morning all!

Woke up feeling so negative today, I could burst into tears at the drop of a hat. I guess wondering what is happening to my little eggs is very unsettling. The hospital have booked me in for Saturday for ET but they didn't mention updating me with the progress of the eggs and I forgot to ask (durrr) so I am sitting here wondering what is going on. I guess if they don't call then there must still be at least one ready to transfer on Saturday. Hubby not with me today so that's left me feeling all alone 

The pain I am still in is ridiculous, can still hardly stand up straight and feel as though I have been trodden on by a horse - many times over  It is making me wonder if I could ever go through this IVF lark again. When I had my daughter I had a third degree tear which was awful and I have to say pain wise this is on a similar scale. Feel like I have been butchered!

Anyway, must stop moaning and get on with it. Want to keep myself busy but haven't got the energy to go out the house! Got a friend popping over later who is lovely but has 4 boys of her own so has no understanding of it all however much she tries.

Perla - I hope you are ok today Essex girl   I saw you have been given an update. Sounds good but confusing too. I think Liverpool hospital give as little info as possible and that is why they don't update with details of how eggs are developing.

x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, Ha me the Essex girl with stilettos and you with your rollers in!!  
Hope you know i am joking. 
Sorry to hear you are in pain, I feel ok today but a nice bruise is forming on my hand where the cannula went in. I have found some friends that know pretty annoying saying that we will be having twins or triplets etc and having no idea thats not how it is for us as have 1 put back in and also assuming it will just work and they seem to think you just go in once and its done!! Sound awful having a rant like that but just get fed up of naive comments but I guess I would have though the same before.
I felt more hopeful yesterday when 5 had fertilised as was expecting the worse but today I am just confused x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha I bet your stilettos are white aren't they  I am wearing my 'Juicy Couture' trackie with my rollers in today  NOT!!! Lol!

My hand is fine, it sounds like you had a really bad time of it when they were putting in the cannula. Have you put some arnica cream on it? Will help the bruising.

I am so sick of people announcing they are pregnant. Everyone around me seems to be having a baby - driving me mad!!!! This has got to work for us all! 

Going to venture out soon, need some fresh air. 

Hope your day is going ok, did you get a tasty healthy lunch? xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, Ha glad you saw the funny side of that  
Yes had a nice tart and salad and some cake but it was chocolate and beetroot. I had a wander around town and now feel sleepy, need to give the dog a little walk. Shes not been out for a couple of days poor thing, shes only small but still probably got cabin fever like me. 
Tell me about it!! Came off of ******** because of that. Seen loads of Mums in town that push their babies around as If they had them for fun... find that so annoying. Also seen a few pregnant women smoking recently!! wtf x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla

Glad you enjoyed your lunch - sounds yummy! My Dad came over and took me to Sainsburys then we took my little girl to the park but I had to stay in the car as I still feel so rubbish. Really hoping this pain eases tomorrow  Fed up now.

Are you going to get a call tomorrow with an update on your eggs? I have been dreading the phone ringing today but it hasn't so I am taking that as good news  Heres hoping!

Pregnant women smoking....Grrrr don't even start me! Smoking, giving their babies coke in a bottle, feeding them sweets at 9am. Makes me soooo mad  

Let us know tomorrow how you get on with your update call   xx

Ps What type of dog do you have? We have a westie called Molly, she's gorgeous x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

I also saw someone getting their baby/toddlers ears pierced the other day.
So sad! 
Sorry to hear you feel like that! Considering what I was like on Monday at ec I feel pretty ok now! My husband is not going to work tomorrow as they will call at 9am then we may be in for et if not on Saturday! Tbh would love them to get to Saturday but kind of just want one back in now.
So will you call them tomorrow?
Are you getting on ok with the progesterone gel? X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I had to delete ******** for the same reason. Couldn't handle it it was really bringing me down. What was worse was couple of my best friends were preg/had babies n it was there updates that i couldn't cope with the most. They both knew my situation and I took it personal that my face was being rubbed in it (prob a bit irrational). I just thought they could reign it in a bit. Amy and perla hope u feel ok tomor xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah missy that sounds familiar I had that with my so called best friend it was a joke!! She has never asked me since having him about me! He's now over a year old! Not sure if she feels bad asking or just doesn't care!
You are so much better off without ********!
I have had some bad reactions to pregnancy announcements!
Dread the next one, don't you? 
How long have you been ttc? 
I've ordered a book off of amazon that people were talking about on here... It's called the pursuit to motherhood! It sounds good and funny!! X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Morning ladies 

Argh ******** is a nightmare! I am still on it because I am nosey but it really does do my head in. Its just people bragging about what they have and how wonderful their lives are  Just took my daughter to preschool and so many mums asked me if im ok as I haven't been childminding this week and look ill. They aren't concerned, just nosey!

Perla - I am on the Progesterone pessaries. They are ok. Do you just rub the gel on? Never heard of it.

Going to have a moan now!!! Still in lots of pain (staring to worry something isn't quite right), also had a dream that the nurse rang me and told me the eggs hadn't survived and it was all over (woke up in tears). So so happy when I realised it was a bad dream but feel so negative again today. Not like me at all 

Perla - have you heard how your eggs are doing?

Just found out one of my best friends (who has been through IVF 6 times and now has a little boy!) was rushed to hospital last night for a brain scan as her eye has drooped and she has had horrendous headaches. Worried about her now. She is such a lovely woman and has been through so much sh*t in her life yet keeps smiling. 

Missy - Really feel for you. Big hugs x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Perla!!! Just seen you are going in at 2pm.............arghhhh good luck!!! I have butterflies for you! Will the embryologist chat to you beforehand? How exciting  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, 
Get rid of ******** and join Instagram I love that! Ah I can imagine that with the nosey Mums!! I'd want to make up something embarrassing just to shut them up!!
So the gel is a long stick and you out it inside and squeeze it all in.
Have you called the clinic to see what they think about the pain? 
I am just about to do my zita west pre transfer track! I go in at 2pm today for the transfer! 
Out of 6 eggs 5 fertilised and now 3 left 1 is pretty good so that will go back in today! They will leave the others until Saturday to see if they make blastocyst! 
Sorry to hear about your friend that is so sad! I hope she makes a recovery x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi yes today!! I'm yes I think so!! Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have everything crossed for you xx

It all sounds very positive! Zita West pre transfer? What on earth is that? Sounds very guru   

I am scared to ring the hospital incase they ask me to go in. I think I am just battered and bruised, maybe due to the cyst? Everyone else seems to have made a full recovery. 

Relax now and stay calm xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Amy, been taking zita west supplements and have her book! The DVD is a relaxation one! Would recommend it! She's a fertility expert. 
X


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good luck ladies with your transfers.  I am awaiting the call after egg collection yesterday....Amy I too am at LWH x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Gembo! Lovely to hear from you. How was your EC? Do you know the name of your Consultant? I had a lady, cant for the life of me remember her name but she wasn't one of the regular Consutlants. 

I got a call around 11ish so hopefully you will hear soon. 

x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

I do have the ZitA West book Perla but not the DVD. I hope it works and you are feeling relaxed. Didn't know she did supplements!

Let us know how you get on later, thinking about you xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah good Amy I would recommend downloading the cd on i tunes! The supplements are great they do them for pre conception and then different stages of pregnancy x


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

I seem to have seen someone different every time we have been, so I just go with it now lol.  EC was the part I was not looking forward to at all.  Although I'm very uncomfortable still today with a little bleeding it wasn't at all as bad as I thought it was going to be.  I've been very lucky so far with hardly any side effects other than being extremely tried so the rest probably doing me some good xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just got "the call" 16 of 21 have fertilised  

X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow thats amazing Gembo!! I think that's the highest number I have ever seen on here!! Good luck, when did they tell you you will be going back in for ET? x


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

I go in for ET on Monday     xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

So you are 5 days until ET too! LWH seem to do 5 days rather than 3. I seem to be the only one who has had a bad experience with the EC! Glad you aren't feeling in too much pain x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Gem that's great! Never heard of that many I was pleased with !

Amy. Driving back from ET it was quite emotional, a bit uncomfortable but nothing compared to EC! that has scared me for lift!
So now I am pupo!!
Test date is the 14th. Not sure how I will go into work the following day if it is bad news!! 
X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG Perla you've done it  Can you believe it has finally happened? (Seen PUPO before - what does it mean??) I'm not surprised you are emotional. I would be too. Will you have some to freeze? I presume you had one put in?

Oh god don't even go there about it not working. I cant even think about that bit  xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy it means pregnant until proven otherwise! 
Yes just one in xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh haha! I getcha now!! x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

wow lots happened on here today!!! great news perla! hope u are having a nice restful afternoin. did u plan to do anything diff to help it along in 2ww?
amy i hope u feel better soon!
i have only been ttc for 18months which i know doesnt sound much compared to some people on this site but ive been so down and stressed about it all for a long time now. just hoping ivf does the job. cant go to think about it not working. i even had to get rid of instagram too a that started off ok but the preg/baby pics started on there too!!
did any of u do anything in the months leadin up to ivf to prepare your body?
think i am going to have to have a read of that book perla! xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Missy, I know it's such a hard time.
I would suggest to still live but cut down on alcohol, take supplement... I always bought the zita west ones! Eat lots of protein and drink lots of water.
I. Find Instagram ok I guess it's easier to unfollow people! I feel so nervous about this bit working x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

ive just ordered that book! seems like  a really good read!! i really hope it works for u all. so funny how u end up glued to someones story who u have never even met before!xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi missy, I know it's weird isn't it! I ordered the book from amazon and it has not yet arrived! There's also one called the two week wait. 
Love reading ... Just read a great book called dead simple x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Missy

I am still feeling rubbish today, don't know what the hell has gone on with my EC to make it so flippin painful  

18 months is a long time when you really want something. It took us 18 months to conceive our daughter, we had just been referred to the Consultant and after she gave me an internal she asked me to do a test and it was positive! It was surreal! So you still never know, keep trying until IVF starts 

I would second Perla - lay off the alcohol and caffeine but more importantly try and keep busy doing nice things. The lead up to IVF for me was fine, and IVF itself up until EC was fine too. Nowhere near as bad you think  

Perla - I love reading too. Going to google Dead simple. Any other books you would recommend? xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy,
Great advise and lovely to hear how you found out you were pregnant! 
Ok here goes... Before I go to sleep.
Into the darkest corner, until you're mine, and there's one other but cannot think of name at mo! These are all thrillers! I have ordered the book the pursuit of motherhood and the two week wait but they have not arrived yet!
What kind of books do you like? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just ordered Dead Simple - just my type of book! Have also ordered Susan Lewis No Turning Back. I like Nicholas Sparks books but have pretty much read them all! Love a good book but haven't been able to concentrate on one for a while so will try again 

Will look at the other two you mentioned.

Have a lovely sleep, relax and enjoy being PUPO! Yipppeeeeee!!!! xxx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just ordered The pursuit of motherhood and another book that looked good, The husbands secret. You have cost me a fortune tonight Essex girl  

Wont be able to afford any new rollers to go to the shops in at this rate!! 
x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Quick question... How have you all been told to apply the crinone progesterone get? X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Any that's an amazing story! What a lovely feelings I bet that was. Did ur hubby have sperm issues then? 
X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I bet them print order of pursuit of motherhood is shooting right up today ha x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just put itv1 plus 1 on n they r talking about NHS and things about ivf r on it. Not sure what it's about exactly but maybe be worth a view x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Missy, we didn't get as far as hubby being checked. We had just been referred to the hospital from our GP and our first appointment was for me to have an internal. 

The author of the pursuit of motherhood must love this site haha x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I've just ordered so week wait now too. They're r actually quite a few books that look decent along these lines. Amy how come u didn't hav to have Icsi this time with their bein aperm issues?x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry for terrible typos I'm on my phone


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry to gate crash but I'm also at Liverpool and am going for my day 10 of stimms scan tomorrow. I'm so nervous, I had a scan on day 6 (Monday) but nit much was happening so my dose was increased.

I've also read the pursuit of happiness and it was really good but sad x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome confused! Would you say it's best not to read it? I have just had my transfer. Will it make me worry more?


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I'd perhaps wait until after your 2 www. It's really interesting but it made me even more pessimistic x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Missy - The consultant told us he would decide on the day of EC whether we would need ICSI depending on the sample my hubby gave. We were hoping we wouldn't need it as it would be an extra £1000! Anyway, when the embryologist rang to tell us we had 5 fertilised she said they didn't do ICSI as both our samples were good and it wasn't necessary x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow Confused x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok confused! That is now so hopefully it will turn up ASAP xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Do u know what his test results were previously? Just wondering if there's a chnce they will do normal ivf with us. First time we went the result was 6 million and everything else v poor. Wen we went this wk it had improved to 28million but again everything else v poor and by the time they washed it etc it was only down to 1 million.


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good luck today confused, don't worry x

Amy I'm still really uncomfortable after EC have you phoned Hewitt Centre? I'm hoping it's just down to the number of follicles I had & eggs collected. Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Gembo

I rang the HC on the Tuesday afternoon (I had EC Monday). I am only just really feeling ok today, still tummy ache as though I am bruised inside but nowhere near as bad as I was. They advised me to alternate Paracetomal with Co codamol every 4 hrs and drink lots of water and rest. If you are feeling bloated or breathless give them a ring. Oh they also asked was I passing wind and urinating ok.

I think with the amont of follicles you should get advice - because they only got 10 eggs they said they weren't concerned about me. They also drained a blood filled cyst with me so think that added to the pain as I was given an antibiotic pessary as soon as I came round. 

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, Is your transfer tomorrow? i am getting lost.. on too many threads


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Missy

Hubby had sooo many tests done I have lost count but have just dug out some results for you and they are as follows:

volume: 5.5 mil
Sperm concentration M/ml 78.0
Morphology 11%
Motility at 37%
Excellent progression 26%
Sluggish progression 14%
All parameters classed as within normal range.

These results were taken approx 2 months after I got pregnant twice on the run but miscarried so don't give up hope please 

How old is your hubby? Mine is 41 xx

Ps he is going to lurve me for putting his sperm results all over the internet hahaha!   Its our wedding anniversary too, he will prob divorce me now!


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla

Yes it is tomorrow. I am so anxious today - I keep thinking I am going to get there and they will tell me that no eggs made it. Hubby said its a possibility but surely they would ring? Arghhh can't handle this stress!

How are you feeling? Are you resting and taking it easy? No heavy lifting   What advice were you given for the 2ww? xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Amy, Happy anniversary


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, Ah good... Tomorrow ... exciting. Apparently they do not check them on this day. They will be fine or they wouldnt have let you wait. Its great you made it to Blasto.
Yes I am just taking it easy at home. I feel fine now really. Found et ok too. Not sure what to do in 2ww, I am back to work next Fri and Sat. A friend has booked and paid for me tp have a mani and pedi, I may meet a fiend foe lunch, go to cinema etc. I just so want a   
Hope your transfer goes well. We will be testing around the same time x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Perla  xx

Ah you have made me feel better about tomorrow. I really don't know whether to be happy the eggs have made it to tomorrow or be worried. I think Liverpool routinely don't take you back in before 5 days - don't really understand this bit of it. They are so blasé about it in the lab!

Sounds like you have a next week planned. Mani and pedi sounds fab! What a nice friend you have  xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, The et is just a more uncomfortable smear it is nothing compared to the hell of EC.
I know, what a lovely friend.So have the called you to tell you how your eggs are ?


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

No! I have heard nothing since Monday! Can you believe that?! Another girl on here who is under same hosp as me has been given a 5 day transfer date too. Just been reading through all my notes they gave me and it says they do transfer day 2 -5 so hoping its a good sign x

So glad its not as painful, still cant cough or sneeze without it killing me! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you been using the progesterone gel? Do you want to know what happens? Our clinic call each morning but they would call you if they needed you to go sooner x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Progesterone pessaries, twice a day. I think I am best being in ignorant bliss, if I knew only one was still going I would stress too much! Really hoping there is one to go in and one to freeze. Will you find out tomorrow if any of your can be frozen? x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, Well just s you know you have nothing to worry about. Are you using crinone? I just use it once a day but now have some tablets too to help the lining. I find out the beginning of next week If there were any worth freezing. I am watching a crappy film which is nice x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks   Never heard of crinone. Tablets to help the lining sounds good. Anything to help! 

I am watching a film too but can't concentrate. What film u watching? I'm watching Stuck in love x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah ok I guess there are different types. Think they were concerned about my lining but they never say anything like that.
I am watching meet the millers its just a comedy with Jennifer Anniston. Needed something rubbish x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Meet the Millers is really funny! Jennifer Aniston is gorgeous in that film...b*tch! Hehe!!! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep she looks 10 times better than me at the moment xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

And me!!!!!!!! x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha thanks for that amy. We've not been given any proper results we've just been told sperm count n told everything else is rubbish basically. Gona ask my doc to see do can get a copy tho so can compare with normal range. Mine is only 27 so should still have a good count etc really. 
Happy anniversary. Hope all goes well tomor x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG EGG TRANSFER DONE  Woop Woop!

What a 24 hrs it has been! Woke up this morning still in a bit of pain from EC but noticed a big bruise in and around my belly button. Was really worried that something wasn't right and ET wouldn't go ahead   Spoke to the nurse who asked the Consultant to come and see me before I went down and he decided to do an internal scan before ET just to see what has been going on. It turns out I have been bleeding internally since Monday (probably due to the cyst they drained) and my ovaries were enlarged. Thankfully he said it was ok to still go ahead with the transfer.

So we have had one blasto put back in (hurray!) and one to freeze (hurray again - exactly what we wished for but didn't think in a million years would happen). There is one other blasto still going strong but they want to give it another 24 hrs as it is slightly behind the other two. The remaining two of my five fell by the wayside a day or two ago!

The Consultant even asked my hubby did he want to take a photo of the embryo so he did. Amazing seeing it up on the screen! 

Feeling so relieved and just want to relax now and get back to some sort of normality. Back to work Tuesday and going to try and stay off this forum for a few days as it is taking over my life and I have to try and focus on other things before I go demented!

Good luck to you all, catch up next week. Enjoy your bank holiday weekend and take it easy!!! xxx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow amazing news amy. I've met my friend for lunch today n she pulled out a 12wk scan pic. She doesn't know about any of our ttc n I was really lookin fwd to a nice non baby related day!! No such luck!!!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no missy poor you I know how you feel!!
Amy fab news!! Glad the transfer went ahead and you have a blasto in!! That's brilliant!
Know what you mean I spend way too much time on here x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah Missy that is so rubbish  I bet you just wanted to cry - I know I would. Your turn will come x

Thanks Perla - So so relieved. Really hoping you find out soon if you have any good ones to freeze. 

Going out for tea now, going to treat myself to a gigantic pudding! Hahaha xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Um lovely sounds good. I dont think I have ever looked so bloated!!
Will keep you posted lovely xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes please do Perla 

Argh I'm still on here despite what I said! Lol!! It's addictive xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I was really shocked cos didn't expect it all. She jus pulled it out n said so this is my news. I was like I do not believe this but had to smile nicely n go thru the motions. Asked how long she had been tryin she said since oct so another kick in the teeth!!! Ha amy I am the same it's new ********. However I do feel better when I'm on here rather than goin in ** and feeling worse!!!! Xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Poor you Missy. I have had friends and people at work get pregnant the first month of trying. Get rid of ******** you will feel happier. xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

That went a good while ago. Cudnt deal with it!!! This is my new ******** ha x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Missy, Thats good I got rid of it in January and feel a lot better for it. x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

It's funny how many times I've seen on here people ttc that find ******** difficult! Hope everyone is doin well I've been away on a spa break so feel semi relaxed ha x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi missy that sounds good! Yep I am off of ******** just on Instagram now x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

How ru gettin on with 2ww? Wen can u test? X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi missy! I am finding it hard! Just think was it all worth it etc!! I can test on 14th x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi ladies

Tried to take my mind off the 2ww the past few days but it hasn't happened haha! Think about it all the time. Go from feeling positive to negative constantly. My belly is enormous, wearing maternity jeans  

How is everyone else getting on?

Forgot to mention they used embryo glue for my egg transfer - Perla did they use embryo glue on you? Never heard of it before but the embryologist was telling me all about it (whilst the Consultant was doing the transfer!!)

x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy, sounds the same as me!! I go from one mindset to another! 
No they didn't use that! Feel like I've missed out now xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I've heard of embryo glue but don't really know the ins n outs of it. Why did thru use it amy? Amy when can u test? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi

After googling about the glue they seem to use it on 'older ladies' haha! The embryologist didn't mention the age thing to me but she was maybe trying to be subtle! 

I can test on the 14th Missy. I think that is the same day as you Perla? OMG I cant stop thinking about it. I am making myself sick with worry. All this will seem so unfair if we don't all get positives 

x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Amy that is the same day! Are you on any of the cycle buddies or 2ww forums on here? Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Perla

Can you believe we have the same day to test?! I think I am going to try and hold out as I am off the next day so if its negative I don't have to face anyone 

Like you I am so bloated, I am living in leggings and maternity jeans and even they are uncomfortable! Now in my pj's with my belly hanging over and at last......ahhh comfort!   Forgot to take my progesterone pessary this morning so took it 4 hrs late - hope that wont cause any problems  

Ooooh just discovered the additional faces so here's a few


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Is testing date always so many days after egg collection rather et? My two week wait book has come in the post gona start it tonight. X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it could be Missy. Hadn't really given it much thought, each clinic seems to be different. 

My book arrived too - will let you start it first and see how you get on!!!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

I have that on order too but reading her first one first xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm already 5 chapters into it. It's a really easy read which is good. So far so good!!!


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I  am so daft I didn't realise this book followed on from her first book. Just googled it now and realised. Well I've made a start on this now so I will have to read them back to front!!! X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Missy I don't think it matters too much! Tbh I am now late in reading it all for my 2ww anyway! I also ordered the pursuit to motherhood! Do you know the book I mean? X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes I ordered that too n just had an email to say it's been dispatched. Lookin fwd to readin that. U will have to let me know Any other recommendations of books along the same lines x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you just want fertility related or do you like thrillers/crime? x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah fertility type books really. Feel like it's not just me in his drama then ha x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha missy.... They are the only ones I know xx


----------



## SELL01 (Feb 12, 2014)

Afternoon ladies,
Do you mind me jumping on here we are somewhat behind you ladies starting our first cycle end of June, we are going away end of May/early June for some sun before we really get going with ekkkkkkkkkk scared! 
Can you let me know the books you are reading I would love to get a couple for our holiday 
Good luck with your testing 
x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Sell and welcome. where are you off to on your hols? Right I have not actually ready them yet but one id the pursuit to motherhood and the other is called the two week wait the author of that one has a book ... cant remember the name but they suggest you read that first so may be good for holiday and actually save the 2ww one for when youre on it ? x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I've not started mine either it's later in the year hopefully. I am currently reading two week wait but google it as there is a book previous to it. And also I've ordered pursuit of motherhood both recommend by perla x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the way I have recommended these but not actually read them yet... sorry still finishing a good book xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha well so far so good perla. 

I've just rang my ivf hospital to ask how long the waiting list is they said I will prob be seen in about 6 Wks then the consultant will decide to either put me on a plan straight away or carry out more tests. What sort of tests would they carry out? 
Iven already been internal scan, ovulation n swabs n obv partner has had sperm. Am hopin there won't be anymore?? X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Missy, Thats good then. 
Have you had a hsg to check your tubes? They may just re do some of the tests tbh I cannot remember. You have a lot of scans and blood tests throughout the ivf. Your first appt is a lot of form signing and filling and giving you information.

x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Welly consultant said there was no point as ivf by passes ur tubes. If my partners sperm was ok that was gona be the next step for me as lap. But as it was bad they just said straight to ivf?? X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Sarah, Afraid I cannot help you but Good luck.

Missy, I guess that is true, I had one when I was still with the hospital, it wasnt the nicest experience so I would not push for it.
Have you had clomid? x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi ladies

Missy - that is good news your appointment is coming up soon. I can't think of any other tests. I certainly didn't have any. Good luck 

Perla - how are you feeling today? Are you still bloated and uncomfortable?

I have had a really RUBBISH day  Tummy just so sore again and cant really understand why its so bad. So fed up of being in so much pain for 10 days now. Feeling so anxious and wondering how on earth I will cope if next week the test is negative. The past 2 months have been so emotional. Then I worry if it is positive I will miscarry again. Just can't seem to feel anything like my normal self at the moment. 

Anyway off to bed soon with chocolate and paracetamol - sure will feel more positive again in the morning xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah Hello Amy, 
Sorry to hear you are still in pain my EC was 10 days ago now and only today and yesterday have I felt a lot less sore. I felt awful before and couldnt imagine it not hurting. I am still pretty bloated ( cant get any of my jeans on ) dreading what to wear for work.
I am popping to the clinic tomorrow to get some more tablets so going to double check I dont have mild ohss. I bough a couple of first response tests today... was really trying to hide them before I paid ( bet we all do that ) so will tezt Monday and then Wednesday ( when I am suppose to )
Hope you feel better lovely, enjoy the chocolate xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Aw any I really hope u feel better. Get into a cosy bed watch tv n lots of choc n hopefully a good nights sleep will sort u out a bit. 

I really hope there r no more tests n I can just get straight into it don't want to be waiting for ages. From ur first initial appointment to et how many weeks is it altogether? Just trying to work out how long I will be on the emotional roller coaster for!! 

I'm gona get Into bed with my book soon xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

No ur my had clomid as I am already ovulating. So far the tests have all pointed towards by partners sperm being the problem x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's good you are going in to the clinic - I hope you don't have mild ohss but good to get it checked. Let me know!

I have a few tests left over that I ordered on Amazon. They are pretty good so will use them I think. I am really going to try hard to wait until wed night to test. I figure if my P hasn't arrived by then I get through my working day ok. Cant bear to test then have to put on a brave face all day  Already on knicker check - are you?!

xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Missy it is hard to say as everyone gets out on a different protocol! But my appt was the end of Jan for consultation etc. I had ET last week so guess 3 months for me. Xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amh yes I am on knicker check a lot... Have you bled at all? I have not.
I feel just like I am on my first day of my period.
I have to go to the clinic as they told me I only needed my tablets for 5 days and when I emailed to double check they said I needed them upto test day but annoying but guess can get checked too if they don't just throw the tablets at me and rush off x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

We had our consultation mid feb then rang on day 1 of my P (3rd march). Injections got delivered then started taking them on 25th march. EC on 28th april ET 3rd may. So 2 months in total!!!

We had had nearly all our blood tests done though before our consultation so that did speed up things by a fortnight at least.

x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks. R there any blood tests I can ask my gp for to speed things up at all? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

No Perla, haven't bled at all thank goodness! 

Like you I do feel like my P is about to come but I actually see that as a positive because that's how its always been for me when pregnant. Bedding pains  Plus I think the fact our bellies are so swollen could be down to our Uterus recognising something is in there and it is preparing for pregnancy? I don't know really but got to try and think positive!!! xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

AMH or FSH, HIV, HEPATITIS (you and your partner). Get copies of results if your GP does agree to doing them for you x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Amy that's good to hear although sad that you have had loss too .
So you see this as a good sign? I have had this for a few days now! Boobs not sore though! 
I am on progynova tablets too to help lining? Not sure if that can have something to so with my symptoms. 
for both of us xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks I've just been to see my doc this morn about something else n he's told me to ring hospital to find our exactly what they need n to come in n get tests done. Asked about gettin signed off sick durin ivf n he said hat wud be fine so I will see how I go with it when it starts. Just come on my p today which is always a depressing day even tho I know is a slim chance I always hold onto a bit of hope n get disappointed each month. Hope everyone is ok today. Hope ur feelin better amy x


----------



## SELL01 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks ladies, I will get ordering this weekend!
We are off to Sunny Spain! Just to my Auntie’s villa in Marbella will be very chilled but just looking forward to the break before all the madness really kicks off!
Hope you are all still hanging in there – try to take some time for you for now pretty soon all your time will be someone elses and this phase will be a very distant memory 
Sending love of positive hugs


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Missy - sounds like you have a great GP, lucky you  Sorry to hear your P came, theres always that bit of hope isn't there until it arrives. You will get there soon enough though 

Perla - yes I do see it as a good sign  I have sore boobs but I think that could be down to the progesterone pessaries, they seem to impact on every part of my body!! How did it go at clinic, did you get checked for ohss?

SELL01 - Thank you for your kind message, I hope you are right! Enjoy spain, I love spain, we go to a place called Calahonda a lot. Just down the road from Marbella. When does your treatment start?


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Amy,
  Sorry just pm you before I saw this. I did not get checked at clinic as kind of didnt feel like I could ask, the nurse I saw is always quite abrupt! I actually dont look or feel as bloated now though, think it was just swelling from ec and et. I am on the progesterone gel and also 4 tablets a day called progynova, think all of it is making me bunged up and yucky ha... How are you lovely ? xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have pm'd you back Perla


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh I love marbella enjoy it!! 

Yes my gp is lovely. Nicest one I ever met. The gp that first referred me was so horrible so I try and avoid her now and try n see this go whenever I can now. X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just finished the two week wait book and loved it. Couldn't put it down. How's everyone getting on? X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah hi missy! That's good will def read that! I am doing my test next week and have very mixed thoughts x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Got my fingers crossed for u! I've jus got my app thru. July 1st. What happens on first app and how long after first app do u usually start injections? Thinkin if my period goes roughly to plan I will be on about day 21 then but obv wudnt be able to start that day! Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's great news Missy  It really depends who your appt is with - nurse or consultant. Do you know yet? x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well I think it's with the consultant as it says dr Mustafa's clinic x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

when we saw the consultant he spoke to us for about half and hr then we went to see the nurse for half an hr to have the blood tests done that we hadn't already had done. Then we rang on day 21 od period (they will need your blood test results back before starting treatment) x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Then did u start injections on day 21? Did u hav any scans etc before starting injections? Think if it works like that with me il prob start injections start if aug. Ru in I he croons for roughly a month then ec? Is that right? Sorry for all the questions! X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

yes they get delivered to you after the nurse orders them then I started day 21. The nurse will invite you back in to show you what to do. The injections are fine don't worry. That was my favourite bit!!! Haha!  x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just seen my MSG made no sense. Sorry! If that all went roughly to plan I would off school til roughly ec thru school hols x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

How's everyone doin? Nearly test day for u both perla and amy! Got my fingers crossed for u both. My new book arrived today pursuit of motherhood! Will start it soon. 
I've been baffled ever since thurs. Thought I was getting my period then but had nothing but brown spotting and some cramps. Today I've got really bad cramps tho def as bad as period pain if not worse. Currently sat with hot water bottle. Really starting to get worries after 5 days of this. Just actually want to get my normal period now which is not Somethin I ever usually want! X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Missy 

Yes test day Thursday for me - a bag of nerves and cant stop thinking about it but the dreaded P hasn't arrived so I'm taking that as a good sign! Got P pain though so who the heck nows!!! Time will tell.

I haven't started the book yet, will read it when I'm in a better mindset I think. 

Ooooh have you done a pregnancy test? x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

It is sounding promising for u amy! Yes I did a test tonight even tho u knew I wudnt be I just wanted to rule it out. It is really starting to worry me tho and the cramps are really getting me done. Stomach feels painful n bloated just wanted to have a period now. I've never had anything like this before. I'm googling and self diagnosing. Starting to wonder if I have endo!!! X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

I also have not started it yet as need to get this out of the way first! 
Amy my period and back pain is still here too x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry my last MSG meant to say even tho I knew I wudnt be. Auto correct as usual changin it!!! Perla no show of period is good so far!!! Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah missy try not to worry - when was your P due? Wonder if it is a little bit late due to stress? Did you do a pregnancy test in the morning or at night? I have never had that happen so can't offer any advice sorry. Hope it comes today (not often you wish your dreaded P here is it?!!)

I have woken up with P pains again, 2 more sleeps then can take a test thank goodness. Just praying P stays away xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi amylou

Almost test day....how are you feeling?

Xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

It's finally come today! Well and truly come. Altho for once I am actually plsd. Was really starting to worry and be super uncomfortable. Duno what happened as I've never had it before. How u feelin? U gona hold out til thurs to test? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Gembo

I am feeling a nervous wreck! Haha! Period pains but also felt a bit light headed today so really hoping!

Just noticed your OTD date is Friday  A blasto too! Did you get any to freeze? We only got one. How are you feeling? (Was it you who is at Liverpool too?) x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah Missy that's good in a way. At last its here and you can get on knowing your appointment isn't too far off 

I really am going to try and hold out although could very easily cave in tonight! I am thinking though that it really should be a morning wee so thurs morning better. Cant do it tomorrow morning as got a busy day and wont be able to deal with a negative  xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes I think ur better holding off anyway cos u will get a true result! I am starting accupuncture nx wk and that's supposed to help with ur cycles anyway so hopefully that will help a bit before I start ivf. Already havin a panic about it not workin tho!!! Hav u got ur tests in ready? X


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah I am at Liverpool too.

On day of transfer we had 1 to freeze & they wanted to give others an extra day so will eventually find out by letter if anymore.

I'm feeling ok surprisingly, having a few cramps.

Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Acupuncture - ouch! Have you had it before? I have heard really positive things about it but not sure I would be brave enough! 

I have got some tests left over from last year but think I might go and get some more from Boots just incase. Not sure if they go out of date!!

Gembo - you sound the same as me! We made it to blast and have 1 to freeze. Did they use the embryo glue on you? x


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

No embryo glue for us.

Friday can't come soon enough I don't do waiting well lol.

   
Xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Had a few sessions of reflexology last year and had few needles put into ear which were totally fine. This time it's fully accupuncture tho so will be put around body. Prepared to try anything at all tho that I think will help. Can't even go to thinkin it won't cos it really panics me as I am sure u know urselves xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Good luck for tomor girls. Thinkin of u xxx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah thanks Missy  Today has been awful, so so emotional and short tempered. Also feel really sick though so got a little bit of hope. Anyway time will tell!

Hope you are feeling a bit better now your P has arrived. I always feel worse the days before I am due on xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I can imagine it must be horrible. Hopin I hear good news from u tomor. Had two days of really painful period pain startin to ease tonight to lookin fwd to tomor and on the plus side weather gona be good nx few days so that always cheers me up. The days before period r always the worst tho u agree!! Xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Really pleased I got a BFP this morning  Haven't stopped crying since!

Trying to stay calm though as got a long way to go - very anxious about miscarriage after me having two consecutively last year so going to see GP for advice later today.

Thanks for your good luck messages. I hope you get a positive outcome from your treatments ahead too xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations amylou xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Gembo - good luck for fri xx


----------



## SELL01 (Feb 12, 2014)

Congreat AmyLou this is great news
xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah thank you SELL01  xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ah jus come on to check. So pleased for u!!!! Bet it is an amazing feeling. Do u hav to ring the clinic to tell them??what advice has gp given? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah thank you Missy  I feel like I've won the lottery but don't want to get ahead of myself as got a long way to go yet. Yes I had to ring the hospital, they book a scan for 3 weeks time. GP didn't really give any advice unfortunately  xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

It's so much better than a lottery win!!!!! Xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ahhh you are quite right  I hope you are as lucky as me when you have your treatment, I feel very very fortunate xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I really hope so!!! Uv given me a bit of hope anyway! X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good  xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Amylou

Just wanted to drop in to tell you I got my BFP this morning  

Xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats gembo!!! Amazing news x


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks missy think I'm still in shock xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah Gembo that's fantastic  Wow!!! So pleased for you xxx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

hows everyone gettin on??


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Missy

How are you? I am good thanks, spending every day feeling nervous and constantly looking for signs that the pregnancy is continuing! Really trying not to think about it too much as I really am driving myself crazy. I have sore boobs, worse some days than others and feeling nauseous on and off. Oh and really moody - haven't felt like myself since the start of this IVF journey! I am coming up to the time I last had two m/c's so anxious ALL the time about it but still trying to be thankful that I have got to the stage I am currently at. I know for others they aren't so fortunate so don't want to sound like a moaner  Just wish I could relax and enjoy this stage of the journey!

Hope you are doing ok - your appointment is getting closer  xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Am sure u feel better in a few weeks. Wen is ur first scan? Do they do that in the ivf part of the hospital still? Yes it's July 1st so just over a month just want to know when I will be starting Etc. Want to go on hol but can't book anything cos want to know wen will have to be near the hospital etc for scans. X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah we were the same - we put all holidays etc on hold. It is for the best though as you need to be around for regular trips to the hospital.

My scan is 5th june - I will be 7 1/2 weeks, if we can get past that point we will be ecstatic!!! I am at the  miscarriage clinic  on Thursday as they ask to see you when you are pregnant after previous m/c. Not sure what they will do though.

I bet you cant wait for the 1st july - I found the start of the ivf journey really exciting and weirdly enjoyable!!! Lol! x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Wonder what they do at the clinic. I hope all goes well. How often did u go the hospital at the start of it all? It's awkwars for me cos I can only take hols in the school hols so if we don't go then we can't go n do feel like we need one!! X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck Amy. will keep my fingers crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Missy - I suppose you don't go too often at the beginning, you could maybe squeeze in a week whilst doing your injections? I had 3 weeks I think in between appts. I cant see any harm in flying during down regging but your clinic will advise 

Ah thanks Perla, I think about you all the time hun and hoping you are doing ok  Just wish it had been different for you xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah thanks Amy. I am doing ok, alot better than I thought.... just hope it either happens naturally or on the next cycle. Keep in touch x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

It will Perla  Keep me updated, did you decide if it was worth getting the fertility monitor? X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi yes I am going to get it for my next cycle now as going on holiday next week so will leave until after x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I used the fertility monitor last year. Only used it for a couple of cycles as it helped straight away in pinpointing when I ovulated n from then onwards I knew the signs to look for etc. Obv was never gone help me as we since found out it was male factor but think it's a great tool. xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have a great holiday Perla - you deserve it 

The monitor is great isnt it. Bit pricey but may help if you don't ovulate regularly x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Perla, I was so sorry to read about your bfn  

I haven't really been around much on here, just getting my head around starting my treatment. Down regging at the min and having the af from hell after provera!!

I have a fertility monitor if you are looking to buy one. I was going to put it on ebay but hadn't got round to it. It's no good for me as i don't have normal cycles but I thought I would give it a go, so have only used it once. The only thing it's missing is the box, but I have the instructions. I bought it from new  

PM me if you want it hun


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Had my appointment today at mc clinic and had a surprise scan! Was absolutely made up to see a heartbeat!  Measuring 6+3 which is spot on!

I have been put on high dose folic acid and aspirin and have a follow up appointment in 3 weeks. 

All starting to feel real now and allowing myself to believe this could actually all be ok - over the moon  

Have had hardly any symptoms at all compared to my last 3 pregnancies but just goes to show that isn't always a bad sign thank goodness x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Aw that's great news amy. So will ur nx scan be in 3wks or do u hav another inbetween? X


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Missy  I have another scan in the IVF clinic a week today that they have told me to still go to. Will have plenty of scan pictures for this little one at this rate  x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

The more the better cos it will help put ur mind at ease I bet! Did u get a pic to take home today? Iv jus got new juicer today tryin to get loads of vitamins into us both x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Lovely news Amy x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Perla. Pleased you see you are still on here, you are doing really well hun. Your time next im sure xxx

Miissy - yes got a oic but just looks like a blob  A juicer is a great idea. Not long now....we are nearly in June! It will be here for you before you know it xxx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Had a further scan on thursday and all good  Measuring 7+2 which is great! 

Terrible sickness has kicked in, not actually sick but feel dreadful most afternoons. Will be worth it though in the end  

Hope everyone else doing ok.  xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great news about your scan.  I also had mine on Thursday I measuring at 7+1  xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes any sickness will be worth it! X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

how is everyone getting on? amy are u in the safe zone? i am offically starting ivf in next cycle. ec provisionally booked in for wc sept 1st. has anybody got any tips?? anything at all most welcome xx


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi missy

Best advice I can give you is relax & take each day as it comes & stay away from google!! 

I'm now 11+1 & book in with my midwife tomorrow, other than being exhausted all the time & having a little bump appearing I wouldn't think I was pregnant.  

I seem to have been really lucky with both treatment & pregnancy by having no side effects or symptoms.

Good luck on your journey.  Oh & if you haven't started already start taking some vitamins I was taking the tring to conceive pregnacare during my treatment & swapped to the pregnancy plus the day after ET.

Gem xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for that. I am takin those vitamins now but will change after et. Exciting ur nearly up to ur scan. Did u take much time off work? I am off all summer but ec is booked in for day I go back to work so thinkin I will take two weeks off sick. Just don't want all the questions tho. What helped u relax? X


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

I took just over two weeks off from EC mainly because of the discomfort.  I just rested loads & made use of netflix whilst oh was at work.

I also cut out caffeine during my treatment & am still off it lol.

Keep positive about everything too  xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Amy how are you getting on ? Hope youre doing well. I am feeling ok just got to wait until October to try again x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all! Good to hear how you are all getting on  

I am fine thanks Perla, as you have probably realised I have been staying off this site as I found that everytime I read up on how people were getting on it seemed to fill me with more worry and anxiety! 

October will be here soon enough and I really hope you have a better outcome. Keep in touch  

Missy12 - how are you doing? Where are you up to with it all? 

Gembo79 - sounds like your pregnancy is going well. Great news


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

hi amy
i started dr last thursday and ec hopefully around 1st sept. just hoping and praying for a positive outcome! can u give any tips??
hope everyone else doin ok x


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Missy

how are you finding dr so far? I found it not too bad really. I wish I could tell you why it worked for me but I truly think I was just really lucky. I also think the clinic I used were amazing and knew exactly what they were doing. Just don't make it your whole life, try and relax and keep your mind occupied. I even had the odd glass of wine during treatment and still do now pregnant as it relaxes me and I enjoy it. Don't deprive yourself of too much as it makes the whole process seem worse! 
Make sure your hubby is taking his vit C etc regularly! The better the sample the better!  X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Haven't been bad at all til the last two days when iv got my period n now iv got really bad period pain. Hopin it goes soon. Got scan on tues hopin iv down regged enough to start stims. THe quicker it's all over the better. Am off work for the Summer hols at mo so that's helpin a lot xx


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wanted to update this post to give everyone else a bit of hope 

Our beautiful son arrived on Monday by c section. He weighed 7lb 8 and we have called him Luke. Feel incredibly blessed and fortunate and are just so glad we made the brave move to go through IVF. 

It wasn't easy and we only had to do it once but was worth all the pain and upset.

I really hope lots of more of you have the same positive outcome we have had. Looking back over my diary makes me feel so emotional. It really was a difficult journey but so so worth it.

Good luck to you all.  

xxx


----------

